# Pedalhacker on Vacation?



## Fingolfen (Jul 23, 2022)

I've bought a metric crapton of stuff from Pedalhacker over the years, and he's always shipped very quickly. I made a fairly important order over a week ago, and it doesn't appear to have shipped and I haven't gotten a response to my emails. Anyone know what's up or did my order maybe just get lost in the shuffle?


----------



## Fingolfen (Jul 23, 2022)

Just heard back... W00T


----------



## Coda (Jul 23, 2022)

I usually get a confirmation email as soon as I order. Sometimes it won’t process or ship for a little bit, though…


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jul 23, 2022)

Yeah, he can sometimes be really quick but also be delayed a bit. I had one order that took a good two weeks or so to process. He was really cool about it and was super honest. He does have some health issues that can slow him down a bit at times.


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Don’t mean to reopen this thread but yeah I made an important order to about 3 days ago and I’ve emailed him twice no response and my order is still in process….didn’t even get an email confirmation it’s only confirmed on his website.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Aug 11, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Don’t mean to reopen this thread but yeah I made an important order to about 3 days ago and I’ve emailed him twice no response and my order is still in process….didn’t even get an email confirmation it’s only confirmed on his website.



Ditto here. Mine’s a small order and not at all critical to anything. Just experimenting. But, yeah, seems Michael is MIA at the moment. Might be having some health issues again. 😢


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 11, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Ditto here. Mine’s a small order and not at all critical to anything. Just experimenting. But, yeah, seems Michael is MIA at the moment. Might be having some health issues again. 😢


I hope not I hope all is well with him! I’ll be patient and wait!


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 11, 2022)

I’ve never had him _not_ deliver (…eventually). But I’ve had more delays and radio silence with him than any other vendor.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 11, 2022)

Most inconsistent vendor without actually being stretchy


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 11, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Most inconsistent vendor without actually being stretchy


Quoting this. How many stretchy vendors do you come across?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 11, 2022)

Whoa guess my phone decided sketchy wasn't a word 🤷


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 11, 2022)

I ordered a lot from Michael over the years but once he started selling 1SS133 as Ma856 I was done.   That's pretty sketchy behaviour as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 12, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> I ordered a lot from Michael over the years but once he started selling 1SS133 as Ma856 I was done.   That's pretty sketchy behaviour as far as I'm concerned.


Wait, what? I bought ma856s from him for the Rullywow Queen Of Bone


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 12, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Wait, what? I bought ma856s from him for the Rullywow Queen Of Bone



When did you buy them? Did you test their forward voltage with a multi meter?


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 12, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Wait, what? I bought ma856s from him for the Rullywow Queen Of Bone


You sure you didn't buy the MA858's? (2 yellow bands). They sound very close to the original 856's. (Single yellow band) They will work well in that circuit.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 12, 2022)

Some Members have had no issues!???
What about 20 Fairchild J201's that took about 3 months to arrive before Covid in 2019.
I sent email after email, no response & Paypal refunded my money because he didn't respond to them either.
When I finally got them, they are all out of spec so I didn't bother with him anymore!!!
They were the ones in my M800 build.
I replaced it with Siliconix J201's with white dot, Totally changed an average pedal into the best MIAB!!!
( You have to make sure your 201's are in spec for the M800 Build)
Other Members got the same Siliconix J201's also & were also surprised by the difference.





						M800 Overdrive
					

Awesome JCM800 Emulation !!! All the Trimmers were adjusted to 4.5v & it was meh, 4.75, 5v, 5.25v & 5.5v, Louder with no Gain! Old School, Strummed a Chord & tuned each Trimmer by ear. Critical Trimmer is the Tone trimmer, This effects overall EQ & gives it the Power of The JCM800 sizzle! The...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 12, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> You sure you didn't buy the MA858's? (2 yellow bands). They sound very close to the original 856's. (Single yellow band) They will work well in that circuit.



Depending on when @joelorigo bought them it's Very likely that's what he has.   Pedal hacker was selling Ma858 as double stripe Ma856 for ages.   It was when they all dried up he started selling 1SS133 masquerading as Ma856 until he got called out.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 12, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> When did you buy them? Did you test their forward voltage with a multi meter?


July of 2019. I didn't test. It was my 3rd or 4th pedal build.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 12, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> You sure you didn't buy the MA858's? (2 yellow bands). They sound very close to the original 856's. (Single yellow band) They will work well in that circuit.


The receipt (above) says MA856


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 12, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Some Members have had no issues!???
> What about 20 Fairchild J201's that took about 3 months to arrive before Covid in 2019.
> I sent email after email, no response & Paypal refunded my money because he didn't respond to them either.
> When I finally got them, they are all out of spec so I didn't bother with him anymore!!!
> ...


I have this PCB for a future build. I have seen our posts about it. Would you still say get the ones PedalPCB has?


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 12, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> The receipt (above) says MA856


What do they look like? Single yellow band or 2 yellow bands?


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 12, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> I have this PCB for a future build. I have seen our posts about it. Would you still say get the ones PedalPCB has?


Yah, unless you have the means to test them to make sure they're in spec, sounds like this particular pedal is pretty sensitive to J201's. For a couple of bucks, I'd throw them on the next PPCB order you place. I think he's got the pre-mounted ones on the adapter boards in stock.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 12, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> July of 2019. I didn't test. It was my 3rd or 4th pedal build.View attachment 30627



As @MichaelW said so they have one yellow stripe or two? If its just one yellow stripe then they were definitely 1SS133.   I placed my last pedal hacker order in November and he had sold out of Ma858 by then and was selling 1SS133 instead.   If you have any gutshots of that build they could help.   Real Panasonic MA diodes have a black mark on the cathode.


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 12, 2022)

Hey guys so I canceled my order from pedalhacker anyone know where I can get authentic 1n270 ge diodes? And their reliable?


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 12, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Hey guys so I canceled my order from pedalhacker anyone know where I can get authentic 1n270 ge diodes? And their reliable?


What are you using them for? Is there a reason why they have to be 1n270 diodes and not another Ge device?


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 12, 2022)

@BuddytheReow gave me a parts list and that’s the only thing on there that I don’t have and I’m going to be building a Klon and wanted to try out different diodes.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 12, 2022)

Oh, you can try out a variety of Ge diodes for a klon (or even Schottky BAT4# diodes!). Don't get too hung up on the part number. Try out what you can find from a vendor you trust and go with your ears!


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 12, 2022)

I’ve been reading on here so it seems like the type of diode doesn’t matter it’s their vf you want am I correct? If I am does that mean I can use any other diode within the same vf to get a similar sound?


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 12, 2022)

So basically save the money and go else where? Lol


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 12, 2022)

Where are you from @steviejr92? Also to echo @benny_profane there's no need to hunt down 1n270.   Any germanium with a forward voltage of about 0.23-0.27 on a basic multimeter will do the job just fine.


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 12, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Where are you from @steviejr92? Also to echo @benny_profane there's no need to hunt down 1n270.   Any germanium with a forward voltage of about 0.23-0.27 on a basic multimeter will do the job just fine.



I’m from New Jersey man!


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 12, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> Hey guys so I canceled my order from pedalhacker anyone know where I can get authentic 1n270 ge diodes? And their reliable?


Offer still stands dude. Lemme know!


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 12, 2022)

steviejr92 said:


> I’ve been reading on here so it seems like the type of diode doesn’t matter it’s their vf you want am I correct? If I am does that mean I can use any other diode within the same vf to get a similar sound?


That's not entirely the case. Diodes are non-linear devices—meaning that they behave differently given different circumstances. For a resistor, the relationship between voltage and current is linear (i.e., the current through is proportional to the voltage across expressed in terms of resistance). This can be plotted as a line on a graph given the resistor's value. 

For semiconductors (i.e., diodes here), that isn't the case. The forward voltage of a diode is a snapshot given a supplied current. The way that current changes with voltage is expressed with a V-I (voltage-current) graph or curve. You'll see how the arc of the curve is different for different types of diodes. This difference in response is experienced in differences in clipping behavior. Ge devices typically have a 'rounder' feel. This is seen when the graph is a more gradual curve rather than a sharper curve that approaches vertical with increased voltage. 

That's why it's said to try out different part numbers and types. The theoretical curve doesn't exactly tell you how you'll experience the device. The best way is to try some out and see what you like.


----------



## steviejr92 (Aug 12, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> That's not entirely the case. Diodes are non-linear devices—meaning that they behave differently given different circumstances. For a resistor, the relationship between voltage and current is linear (i.e., the current through is proportional to the voltage across expressed in terms of resistance). This can be plotted as a line on a graph given the resistor's value.
> 
> For semiconductors (i.e., diodes here), that isn't the case. The forward voltage of a diode is a snapshot given a supplied current. The way that current changes with voltage is expressed with a V-I (voltage-current) graph or curve. You'll see how the arc of the curve is different for different types of diodes. This difference in response is experienced in differences in clipping behavior. Ge devices typically have a 'rounder' feel. This is seen when the graph is a more gradual curve rather than a sharper curve that approaches vertical with increased voltage.
> 
> That's why it's said to try out different part numbers and types. The theoretical curve doesn't exactly tell you how you'll experience the device. The best way is to try some out and see what you like.


Thanks alot that just helped clear up some confusion!


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 12, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> What do they look like? Single yellow band or 2 yellow bands?


Looks like 1 band


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 12, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> As @MichaelW said so they have one yellow stripe or two? If its just one yellow stripe then they were definitely 1SS133.   I placed my last pedal hacker order in November and he had sold out of Ma858 by then and was selling 1SS133 instead.   If you have any gutshots of that build they could help.   Real Panasonic MA diodes have a black mark on the cathode.


Photo right above. I don't see a black mark.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 12, 2022)

Hard to tell, they could be legit MA856's, especially if you bought them 3 years ago. 

The Rohm 1SS133's are slightly longer in the body (see pic).





The second pic is of an MA858, which is the same body length as the MA856 but has 2 yellow stripes.




Having said all that, all 3 are great clipping diodes. I like the 1SS133's a lot and have used them in other circuits (but haven't tried them in a KOT).

As long as they sound good to you, I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 12, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Hard to tell, they could be legit MA856's, especially if you bought them 3 years ago.
> 
> The Rohm 1SS133's are slightly longer in the body (see pic).
> 
> ...


It does sound good! When I finished building the pedal I had an actual King of Tone. They were very similar, one being more treble-y than the other with everything at noon, I can't remember which. Close enough that I sold the KOT.
Would the difference between MA856 and 1SS133 effect "treble"?


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 12, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> It does sound good! When I finished building the pedal I had an actual King of Tone. They were very similar, one being more treble-y than the other with everything at noon, I can't remember which. Close enough that I sold the KOT.
> Would the difference between MA856 and 1SS133 effect "treble"?


That's actually a pretty well documented "feature" of the full size Paragon

(The Mini doesn't seem to suffer from the brightness that the full size one does).

Check out this post from @ckaudioeffects.

I incorporated al his "warmer tone" mods in my Paragon build.

Edit: No I don't think the clippers in this discussion have anything to do with the brightness.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 12, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> I have this PCB for a future build. I have seen our posts about it. Would you still say get the ones PedalPCB has?


Yes, Buy them now as a presoldered package as there is a shortage on J102 SMD's at the moment!


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 12, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> That's actually a pretty well documented "feature" of the full size Paragon
> 
> (The Mini doesn't seem to suffer from the brightness that the full size one does).
> 
> ...


I will look at that post thank you.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 12, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Yes, Buy them now as a presoldered package as there is a shortage on J102 SMD's at the moment!


Thank you!


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 13, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Yes, Buy them now as a presoldered package as there is a shortage on J102 SMD's at the moment!


Just to be clear, these correct?









						MMBFJ201 JFET (Pre-Soldered) - PedalPCB.com
					

JFET




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




and use these to attach?









						40 Pin 2.54mm Right Angle Single Row Pin Header
					

Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## music6000 (Aug 13, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Just to be clear, these correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is been proven that smd jfet to be more reliable & consistent than TO-92 transistors!


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 13, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Yes, it is been proven that smd jfet to be more reliable & consistent than TO-92 transistors!


Thank you


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 13, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Looks like 1 band



Well I don't see the mark on the cathode on any of those and Oct 2019 was when I ordered the batch which turned out to be 1SS133.   Prior to that he was selling Ma858 as Ma856.   I'd say 1SS133 is likely what you have @joelorigo.   As you've already seen they work just fine in that circuit and will no doubt sound excellent but it's pretty shitty pedalhacker was selling the same diodes at over $2 each for MA856 or 10 for $3 if you bought them as 1SS133.   That's why I'll never order from him again.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 13, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> ...but it's pretty shitty pedalhacker was selling the same diodes at over $2 each for MA856 or 10 for $3 if you bought them as 1SS133.   That's why I'll never order from him again.


Totally. At the time I justified paying the extra money because it was apparently what Analogman uses and how rare they are . Now I know why it was so easy for me to get!

A couple of months ago I ordered this:





Any reason to believe anything funky about those parts?


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 13, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Totally. At the time I justified paying the extra money because it was apparently what Analogman uses and how rare they are . Now I know why it was so easy for me to get!
> 
> A couple of months ago I ordered this:
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be too worried about those parts.  Neither are completely unobtaniun so there's not much point in him selling fakes.  It's worthwhile buying a multi meter or component tester if you don't have one so you can check parts are in spec when you get them.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 13, 2022)

I do have a DMM. I check all my resistors with it. I've been informed that the one I have it won't check capacitors but what else could/should I be checking?


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 13, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> Just to be clear, these correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will work.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 13, 2022)

joelorigo said:


> I do have a DMM. I check all my resistors with it. I've been informed that the one I have it won't check capacitors but what else could/should I be checking?



You can also use it to check a diodes forward voltage if you're unsure what it is or if you think it could be broken.   It would have let you know once you received the Ma856 that there was a problem.


----------



## joelorigo (Aug 13, 2022)

SillyOctpuss said:


> You can also use it to check a diodes forward voltage if you're unsure what it is or if you think it could be broken.   It would have let you know once you received the Ma856 that there was a problem.


Because the MA856 would have measurements that are different than the 1SS133?


----------



## oldtone (Sep 11, 2022)

Received an e-mail late this morning from Michael(pedalhacker). He's dealing with colon cancer. I've wondered as I've had an order in the works for a month and sent an e-mail 10 days ago without a reply till today. Sad news. He's hoping to have orders filled in the next three days. Wishing him well.  Bob


----------



## jimilee (Sep 11, 2022)

oldtone said:


> Received an e-mail late this morning from Michael(pedalhacker). He's dealing with colon cancer. I've wondered as I've had an order in the works for a month and sent an e-mail 10 days ago without a reply till today. Sad news. He's hoping to have orders filled in the next three days. Wishing him well.  Bob


Oh wow, I hope he beats it, that’s rough.


----------



## fig (Sep 11, 2022)

Wow…hoping the best for him. Thanks for passing that on.


----------



## steviejr92 (Sep 11, 2022)

oldtone said:


> Received an e-mail late this morning from Michael(pedalhacker). He's dealing with colon cancer. I've wondered as I've had an order in the works for a month and sent an e-mail 10 days ago without a reply till today. Sad news. He's hoping to have orders filled in the next three days. Wishing him well.  Bob


Got the same email this morning I hope all is well with him.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Sep 11, 2022)

I just had a brief email exchange with Michael. I pitched the idea of possibly helping him process orders. He seemed fairly responsive to the idea. Anyone interested in investing in PedalHacker? I'd go in on it and/or run it....but I might need a little capital to make it happen (depending on what Michael wants of course).


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Sep 12, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> This really bothers me. First and foremost it looks like there is zero compassion, you could have at least leaded with you hope for a successful recovery. I haven't bought from him in over two years, for no other reason than I simply did not need what he is selling, but I truly wish him the best. My mother in law got diagnosed with colon cancer last year so I see what it's like first hand. Then you mention to take a stake in his business, when the most decent thing to do would be to offer to just help ship or buy from him and be patient to support his income in trying times both physically and financially. Then asking for people to help float a hostile takeover... JFC, and it takes a lot to offend me.


You're right, I should have led with that. There's some missing context in what I said...

I emailed Michael previously about this some months ago when he was having a health issue that caused delays. Definitely wish him the best then and I still do now. And, just like before, I extended an offer to help him fill his orders for nothing more than a small percentage on each order I fill. That way he still receives the lion's share of the business which in turn gives him the ability to pay his bills. 

However, on top of that, this most recent exchange included the possibility of him selling the business. It's quite possible that his health issues are significant enough to the point where he feels he can't maintain the business. 

So, no, this isn't a hostile takeover and quite compassionate. To your point, the first step is to step in and help. From there, if he decides he simply wants to sell the business then I might be able to help with that as well. 

Sorry, I was quick to post and didn't take the time to thoroughly write out all the details.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 12, 2022)

You could shorten the name for better SEO or something. "Pedalhack: for builders who think mojo parts matter"


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 12, 2022)

I've lost many, too many, friends and family members to CANCER, literally too many to list;
So, definitely wishing Mr Richardson a solid recovery.


----------



## Fingolfen (Sep 12, 2022)

F*** Cancer... period... hope he has a speedy recovery...


----------



## fig (Oct 12, 2022)

His site has been taken down. If anyone hears from him please send him my best.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 12, 2022)

Looks to me like it's up though?


----------



## fig (Oct 12, 2022)

Musta been a DNS glitch? 🤷‍♂️ Thanks Will.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 12, 2022)

Yeah it's still up when I go it as well @fig


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 12, 2022)

I placed a rather large order (large for me), in hopes that helps in some small way. Bonus if my stuff arrives, but I'm not standing by the window waiting for the delivery truck.


----------

